# Admin Code - Injections



## Allybama (Sep 18, 2012)

Its Flu Season!!!  
When a patient gets a flu shot/admin (Q2038 & G0008) with another injection/admin (J1040,etc. & 90471, 90472) Medicare will deny the G0008 even with the proper modifiers......Instead of billing the G0008 for the Admin of the Flu shot can we just bill 90471 or 90472?!?!  It looks like Medicare cannot decipher Immunization Admin vs. Regular Injectables such as D&D.....Is anyone else having this problem or does anyone else have any suggestions on how to properly bill the above?!?!

THANKS
Allyson


----------



## pineapplelvr (Sep 19, 2012)

are they denying because you're billing a 90471 with it? we can never use both at the same time so we would use G0008 and then 90472 for the next shot and for the J1040 we would use 96372 for admin.

hope that helps?

aw


----------



## denarh40 (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with the answer that aw gave you.  We code the same here. 

Dena


----------

